# Haunted House



## Sirius (Oct 5, 2009)

About this time every year all my friends want to go to the big haunted house. To tell the truth, I'm not big on them. Not that they scare me, they just make me uncomfortable. In day to day life, someone would get shot. The guy who jumps out with a chainsaw, triple tapped for sure.

So I'm curious. Am I alone on this? Who else doesn't like a haunted house?


----------



## owls84 (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't like them but the girlfriend loves them. I don't know why. I think it gives them a reason to "act" like a DID (from Hurcules "Damsel in Distress").


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 5, 2009)

I prefer REAL haunted houses


----------



## JTM (Oct 5, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I prefer REAL haunted houses



there are some lodges out there that would make great haunted houses.

that's not a bad idea though... having a haunted house for halloween.  safe place for kids to come.

blake: do a haunted house.


----------



## Scotty32 (Oct 5, 2009)

I lived in a haunted house for 16 years. Not much on them for halloween season.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 5, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> I lived in a haunted house for 16 years. Not much on them for halloween season.



You cant just say 'I lived in a haunted house" without details. So what made it haunted? weird stuff happen?


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 5, 2009)

Sirius said:


> You cant just say 'I lived in a haunted house" without details. So what made it haunted? weird stuff happen?



It has been said that my lodge has been haunted since 1940.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 6, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> It has been said that my lodge has been haunted since 1940.



Anything 'interesting' happen?


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 6, 2009)

In 1940, Kentucky Power, the electric company, rented 1st floor of the lodge building. The lodge was on 3rd floor. A gas explosion occurred on 1st floor, killing a man. If you go to 
www.hazardkentucky.com , you can see a couple pictures of the explosion. The pictures are in the 1930-40s section. I don't know the details, but, years after the explosion and gas no longer hooked up in the building, at times you could smell natural gas. It was said by some that the smell was coming from the man that was killed. I used to smell it on occasion, but that was years ago. I don't look for this story to be made into a movie anytime soon. but at any rate some of the Masons of yesteryear used to say our lodge was haunted.


----------



## Scotty32 (Oct 6, 2009)

> You cant just say 'I lived in a haunted house" without details. So what made it haunted? weird stuff happen?



Sometimes you could here footsteps walking up & down the hall, lights would turn on & off, doors slamming in the back of the house, cold spots, & you get that uneasy feeling that you knew something was watching your every move.

My brother-in-law & sister were home one time, maybe back in about '99 or '00. While I have never seen anything, my brother & sister said they have. One night my Bro-in-law (Aaron) was sleeping in the living room on the couch, my brother's room was kinda just at the beginning of the hallway & you could still see the living room. He said he saw someone standing over Aaron looking down upon him when he was in there sleeping, he got up to see what was going on. My bro woke up Aaron & asked who was standing over him, Aaron freaked out & said he had been trying to sleep for a while but couldn't because he had an intense feeling of anxiety over him and felt like something was breathing on his neck.

We had all talked about everything at one time but didn't tell anyone about the things that happened there. I was aware of what was going on, but I thought that it was something that my mind was doing to me; given that I had been living there my entire life. My parents moved out for a while in 2001 and rented it out for a while to a guy that worked for him for about 6months. The guy's kid came up to me in school & asked if the house was haunted. I asked why do you say that? Then he described some of the things I mentioned above & it just made my hair stand up. Still, I didn't discuss it with anyone except my bro, sister, & Aaron. 
After they move out, my parents decide to do some renovations to the house since it was in need of repairs in some areas. Well, that left me with a vacant house my senior year in high school & I don't think I need to go any further as to what I used it for. One friday, I met up with some friends there. We were going to have a party there that night so they were going to get the BBQ pit up and running & go find someone to buy us beer. I unlocked the house & said Ill be back after work, don't burn the house down. When I got back later, there were about 10 of them sittin outside around the bbq pit BSin' about whatever came up. As I got my cold one & pulled up a chair, one of them asked me if anything bad had happened here at this house in the past. I said that I was unaware of anything & if so my parents wouldn't have bought the house. So another just plain asked if the place was haunted & I said that I think it is & have heard so from other people. Then immediately they began telling me things they experienced while there. Kinda made me, as well as the rest of them I guess, uneasy that it wasn't my mind playing tricks on me after all.

I did some research on the internet with a friend and heard about using a voice activated tape recorder to see if I pick up anything. We put it in the house, set it to record and then left and went to get something to eat in town. When we got back, we re-wound the tape. What I heard was some of the most chilling sounds imaginable & it made me almost run out of that place. There were very distinct and demonic sounding growling noises accompanied by growling laughs, also light voices and some very audible talking backwards I guess because you couldn't really make out what it said. I still have that tape here with me.

That's all I remember of the top of my head right now. I'll ask my bro, sister, & her husband(Aaron) if they have anything they wanna share next time I talk to them because I know there is more.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 6, 2009)

oh the stories... another time, another place


----------



## Sirius (Oct 6, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> oh the stories... another time, another place



You were a Ghostbuster?

I really enjoyed both of those stories. The one about the house is creepy. Something bad doesn't want to leave there. I appreciate the brothers sharing.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 6, 2009)

Paranormal Investigator... ghostbuster (I hate that term) implies your getting rid of them.  We were more trying to document and prove or disprove stories...

The editor of the Texas Mason asked a year or so ago about stories of lodges that are 'haunted' but he never got much information.  There is actually a lodge in, I believe KY that offers ghost tours of their lodge.  We discussed it at a few lodges here but it didnt go anywhere.  Too many people worried about that image I guess.  True story.  Our building at one of the lodges I go to was built in 1899 and has always been a masonic lodge.  We were getting ready for a degree one night and we all on the second floor in the dining room eating.  Suddenly we heard three gavels coming from the lodge room upstairs.  then some walking around.  The WM asked who was upstairs so a couple of us said we would go up and look.  The breaker switch to the third floor was turned off so no lights.  We turned it on and went up stairs and there was nobody there.  We went back down stairs and it happened 2 more times...

Many of the instructors have stories of being up there at night and having the same thing happen when they and their student were the only ones in the building and the only entrance was locked...


----------



## Sirius (Oct 6, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> I still have that tape here with me.




Oh wow! Can you post it? or email it?


----------



## Sirius (Oct 6, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Paranormal Investigator



Another awesome story. Are you familiar with the type of recording the brother did in his house? Have you had similar experiences?


----------



## Scotty32 (Oct 6, 2009)

If i can figure out a way to get it on the computer, i will put it on here.

Another note about the house, I tried to look in newspapers & Galveston Sheriffs office for anything that might have happened there but I came up with nothing. However, what my dad told me about the place when they bought it was a little strange:

 The house was built in '74. Someone had lived there for a little bit and then just left. Someone else bought the house and they left only 6 months later. It stayed vacant for a little bit until my parents bought it in '83.


----------



## Sirius (Oct 6, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> If i can figure out a way to get it on the computer, i will put it on here.
> 
> Another note about the house, I tried to look in newspapers & Galveston Sheriffs office for anything that might have happened there but I came up with nothing. However, what my dad told me about the place when they bought it was a little strange:
> 
> The house was built in '74. Someone had lived there for a little bit and then just left. Someone else bought the house and they left only 6 months later. It stayed vacant for a little bit until my parents bought it in '83.



Thanks for trying to upload it. 

I wonder if the house was built on top of something. Indian grave yard maybe? So weird nobody lived there long.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 6, 2009)

No, I always hit my head on something.:nono:


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 6, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Another awesome story. Are you familiar with the type of recording the brother did in his house? Have you had similar experiences?



Yes its called Electronic Voice Phenomena.  Its been happening as long as there has been a way to record sound.  some can be explained away, mostly sounds that are within the range of the normal human voice.  Digital recorders, in fact all recorders have one problem, the microphones they use dont actually record or pick up the entire sound spectrum.  Thats why people say they sound funny on tape or on the phone.  We have captured some interesting EVPs and some that just scare the s*** out of a person.

Is this house in Houston or Galveston Island?  I know of a few areas down there that MAJOR issues.  In fact one subdivision there is what Poltergiest the movie was based on...  I have a friend that is a terminal EA in Houston that has been doing this for 20+ years. (terminal EA as in he never went further and has had issues with his lodge).


----------



## Sirius (Oct 6, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Yes its called Electronic Voice Phenomena.  Its been happening as long as there has been a way to record sound.  some can be explained away, mostly sounds that are within the range of the normal human voice.  Digital recorders, in fact all recorders have one problem, the microphones they use dont actually record or pick up the entire sound spectrum.  Thats why people say they sound funny on tape or on the phone.  We have captured some interesting EVPs and some that just scare the s*** out of a person.
> 
> Is this house in Houston or Galveston Island?  I know of a few areas down there that MAJOR issues.  In fact one subdivision there is what Poltergiest the movie was based on...  I have a friend that is a terminal EA in Houston that has been doing this for 20+ years. (terminal EA as in he never went further and has had issues with his lodge).



I didnt know that movie was based on real events! thats wild! You know what I just thought? The hurricane that hit in the early 1900's. Lots of people died real quick. Think that could be part of it?


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 6, 2009)

in fact, TLC had a bit about that subdivision on one of their recent home shows.  Yes many believe that traumatic events lead to is refered to as hauntings.


----------



## Scotty32 (Oct 6, 2009)

The house is on the outskirts of Alvin & Santa Fe. Approx 17mi from Galvatraz.

I have heard about major activity in Galveston before. One for example was Galv. Fire Station 6 (Station 6 doesn't exist anymore). Some of the older guys that have been there for about 20+yrs will tell you that they never would sleep upstairs in that station. Stuff would be knocked around & making all kinds of noise. It is said that it is the spirit of an old Captain, known as Captn' Jack, who was a real mean kinda guy that always had frequent temper flare ups in & about the station. I'm sure there's more about it though.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 6, 2009)

Sirius,
I too have grown out of the haunted house phase but some of my best memories are watching you almost tinkle yourself and vice versa when we where younger. So my vote has to be I like them even though I would not waste a dime on them, they cost like $30 buck a pop psssst yeah right. If I want to be scared I just pee blood or something now!


----------



## Sirius (Oct 7, 2009)

rhitland said:


> Sirius,
> I too have grown out of the haunted house phase but some of my best memories are watching you almost tinkle yourself



Yeah, I was hoping you wouldn't bring that up.


----------

